# 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗕𝗲 𝗡𝗼𝘁 𝗕𝗲 𝗔𝗳𝗿𝗮𝗶𝗱 𝗢𝗳 𝗧𝗿𝘆𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗔𝗻𝗱 𝗚𝗲𝘁𝘁𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗜𝘁 𝗪𝗿𝗼𝗻𝗴 & 𝗟𝗼𝗼𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗦𝘁𝘂𝗽𝗶𝗱�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗰𝗮𝗻 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗼𝘃𝗲𝗿𝗰𝗼𝗺𝗲 𝘆𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗳𝗲𝗮𝗿 𝗼𝗳 𝗱𝗼𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝘀𝗼𝗺𝗲𝘁𝗵𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗻𝗲𝘄 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗺𝗮𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗮 𝗺𝗶𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗸𝗲 𝘁𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗺𝗮𝗸𝗲𝘀 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗹𝗼𝗼𝗸 𝘀𝘁𝘂𝗽𝗶𝗱�
*(�_�)*


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Redefine failure, positive visualization, figure out where fail comes from. Most people has probably failed at things, maybe there are people who does it on a daily basis, and if I don't fail by trying new things on a regular basis, its possible no progress might be might made. Failing can be very cute, I don't look diwn on people for failing, and it can make someone else feel like a winner. Don't get me wrong, I try to win, but if I fail, its usually not a catastrophe. Its worse if trying costs waaaaay too much money or things like that. Generally I'm not desperate to win, unless I try to motivate someone or impress a guy.


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

fail more
be stupid


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Redefine failure.
If you tried something and failed it's not a failure. It's a lesson.
So I quess "Learn From Whatever Happens Si" works too.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm pretty bad at this, but I wish I wasn't. 

Perfection is the enemy of progress.


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

(edit) I voted "Figure out where the fear comes from".

I don't have this issue unless I'm in front of someone that I find intimidating. Usually, someone who has a history of being judgemental, humiliating, or even, aggressive. Coping techniques depend on the situation. The rest of the time, I think it's ok to fail.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

What? Getting it wrong is just discovering one more way that won't work. To risk getting it wrong is how we learn to get it right. We make mistakes to learn how to not make the same mistake again. 
I'm a Ne dom. I make the best possible decision I can make at any given time. I can always adapt as I go. That's what I do. I went with some of the above...










(of course, Thomas Edison wasn't very shy about taking the ideas of others and using them, either).


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not good with this, but I try to override the insecurity by looking into the future and seeing what it would mean for me to succeed and become good at it, and that potential if appealing enough can help me power through the uncomfortable feelings of being a newbie.
I also take my time with things. I don't think one should expect themselves to run a marathon while they haven't yet learnt how to walk. Get a sense of where your current level is and just try to do your best within that level, and when you think you're ready, try your hand at the next level but don't feel bad if it takes time.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Some of the above. Fear makes the problem bigger than it is. You try. Start noob and become pro.


----------



## iluvus0s0muchhh (Jun 25, 2021)

Figure out where the fear comes from. 
I think personally even if you do the work to change your mindset it will make you less afraid however no matter wht mindset aslong your a healthy living working being feeling, emotions & sensations will arise. Some are practically instinctual, involuntary. 

So wht do you do? ur ego won’t like it, but nothing. Past a certain point u can’t do anything, movement is inevitable cause life is moving constantly. The world 🌎🔄 carries on turning & life carries on. Perhaps you’ll find some comfort in tht. 

Usually @ the root of fear is something also just as instinctual & primitive the Ego. The Ego isnt a bad thing its simply trying to protects itself. So now you’ve identified the most likely root of ur fear hopefully you can detach from it realise u are conscious & aware of it. It is seen, you’re beyond it. Acceptance i believe is the best route, Anything other than acceptance is resistance + resistance, fire + fire. Thus, do nothing.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

X10E8 said:


> 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗰𝗮𝗻 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗼𝘃𝗲𝗿𝗰𝗼𝗺𝗲 𝘆𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗳𝗲𝗮𝗿 𝗼𝗳 𝗱𝗼𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝘀𝗼𝗺𝗲𝘁𝗵𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗻𝗲𝘄 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗺𝗮𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗮 𝗺𝗶𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗸𝗲 𝘁𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗺𝗮𝗸𝗲𝘀 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗹𝗼𝗼𝗸 𝘀𝘁𝘂𝗽𝗶𝗱�
> *(�_�)*
> View attachment 881360


That's simple "You stop doing it". We are free to do what we want, if you choose to not pursue a goal based on fear that is your decision. You can choose to be brave.


----------



## Winter-Rose (Jul 20, 2021)

Thinking that you look stupid even if you don't try. So seem stupid trying. You'll always look stupid, so fuck it.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Eh. Get it wrong in front of who? Are these people whose opinions make or break me? Am I likely to ever see these observers again? Probably not. I really don’t worry what “they” think. I messed up. Hopefully I’ll have learned something, brush myself off, and move on.

Change the def of “failure”. It’s unrealistic to expect perfection from myself or others when trying something new. To mess up is not to fail, but a learning opportunity. Is part of _experience_.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

The only way to do it is to just facking do it.


----------



## AnneINTJ (11 mo ago)

X10E8 said:


> 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗰𝗮𝗻 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗼𝘃𝗲𝗿𝗰𝗼𝗺𝗲 𝘆𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗳𝗲𝗮𝗿 𝗼𝗳 𝗱𝗼𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝘀𝗼𝗺𝗲𝘁𝗵𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗻𝗲𝘄 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗺𝗮𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗮 𝗺𝗶𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗸𝗲 𝘁𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗺𝗮𝗸𝗲𝘀 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗹𝗼𝗼𝗸 𝘀𝘁𝘂𝗽𝗶𝗱�
> *(�_�)*
> View attachment 881360


I don't actually care if I look stupid. Everyone makes mistakes. For me, worrying about what others think is such a huge drain on my energy that I just can't do it anymore. And I'd hafta begin with the assumption that others think I look stupid after making an error. Others have their own worries and may not notice or care. So, not a hoot to give about it! 🤪


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I just expect to look stupid the first time I'm doing something. I find that anticipating that anxiety in advance really does help.

I post mediocre art online. I was the slowest person on my high school cross country and track teams for many races. I play the clarinet very badly in a university level band. I submit rough drafts to my writing groups that are often riddled with character and plot inconsistencies, or stilted dialogue. I've failed coding interviews in an embarrassing manner due to not practicing enough and forgetting concepts from data structures. I've asked questions in classes that got me ridiculed by others because the answers were apparently so obvious. But being bad at something is the first step to getting good at it. So, be bad at it, lean into it, but if it's something you really care about, don't quit.

Becuase then you start having these weird, random breakthroughs. Slowly, but surely, you start to actually get good. And the surprise from the people who thought you couldn't do it is, I must admit, immensely satisfying.

Now I just need to learn to apply this to social skills. Which has always been the worst area for me.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I get afraid of trying and getting things wrong.

I just don’t generally let it stop me.


----------

